#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Strange symbol on sticker

## Zyklonix

Today I found an office building with a bunch of stickers with this symbol.

Any idea what it means?




Thanks!

----------


## zero

the three active letters of tetragramation, yod heh vav. fire, water, air respectively. in the Hebrew kabbalah. 

what kind of business was this office for.

----------


## Zyklonix

Thanks a lot zero. The details your provide are very interesting. From outside the building looks like some sort of software company. Any idea of what the three concentric triangles and the crosses in the tips could mean?

Thanks!

----------


## zero

the crosses are perhaps a variation of a Looped Tau Cross(ankh), or Coptic cross; or just tau's. the two inner triangle could be a hexagram by way of how the dots highlight it.

----------

